# install p5-Socket-2.012 fail



## ckpeng (Oct 22, 2013)

When I installed p5-Socket-2.012, I got some error messages.


```
freebsd# make install
===> Building package for p5-Socket-2.012
Creating package /usr/ports/net/p5-Socket/work/p5-Socket-2.012.tbz
Registering depends: perl-5.18.1_1.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/net/p5-Socket/work/p5-Socket-2.012.tbz'
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/auto/Socket/Socket.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/net/p5-Socket.
```
 
Is there any way to solve this problem?

Thanks,
Daisy


----------



## Grafula (Oct 22, 2013)

*Similar Problem*

I get the following error.


```
/usr/ports/net/p5-Socket6# make install
===>  Building package for p5-Socket6-0.23
Creating package /usr/ports/net/p5-Socket6/work/p5-Socket6-0.23.tbz
Registering depends: perl-5.18.1_1.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/net/p5-Socket6/work/p5-Socket6-0.23.tbz'
tar: lib/perl5/site_perl/5.18/mach/auto/Socket6/Socket6.bs: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** [do-package] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/p5-Socket6.
```


----------



## Grafula (Oct 22, 2013)

*Got it fixed*

I got it fixed as follows:

`make -DNO_STAGE install clean`


----------



## steveh (Oct 25, 2013)

This is likely down to the change which added the UPDATING entry 20130612 which requires perl and all p5-* ports to be reinstalled.


----------

